# David Lloyd-Jones



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I apologise if there's another thread on this, but I was saddened to read that David Lloyd-Jones, one of the founders of Opera North, and a damned fine conductor (many of us will know his many English symphony recordings on Naxos, for example), passed away on 8th June, aged 87.

A sad loss.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP 

87 is fairly long life. I know his name from the Naxos recordings. I probably have a few.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

He served British music well with his Naxos releases. I especially like his Rawsthorne and Moeran recordings.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A life well lived! Fine conductor and unlike so many more well-known ones, he wasn't afraid to explore the nooks and crannies of the repertoire. He was a master of the Russian repertoire. His cycle of the Alwyn symphonies was a fantastic gift to us all, and his Bax recordings are right up there, too.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

His Rawsthorne recordings alone would suffice to reserve him a place in the CM Pantheon. A sad loss for us British music lovers...


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> RIP
> 
> 87 is fairly long life. I know his name from the Naxos recordings. I probably have a few.


Too long if you ask me.


----------

